# When did your baby's evening fussiness end?



## Jak's Mom (Feb 17, 2007)

Our first son never had the typical newborn evening fussiness but our six week old is very fussy at night - he cries for an hour or sometimes more before passing out from exhaustion. Just wondering when we might expect this to end - I hate not being able to do anything for him. Even nursing or putting him the Moby doesn't help - he gets too frantic.
Thanks!


----------



## big-mama (Nov 13, 2007)

Most likely this will peak at 6 to 8 weeks and stop by 3 months. One of mine had it very bad and the only thing that helped was a suppository. I didn't want to give it to him at first, but I tried it and it totally helped. He would poop, fall asleep, and be happy until the following evening. He stopped at 3 months on the nose and hasn't had a stomach issue since.

Another one of mine had it but much less severely, he just required constant nursing but was full of gas and would eventually pass gas and fall asleep.

Does your baby seem gassy?


----------



## zu'smum (Feb 24, 2008)

My DS was (is) a terribly light sleeper and was very sensitive to gas. His "colic" lasted from 2 weeks to 15 weeks. At 15 weeks the intense overly tired screaming stopping, but he was still a light sleeper who had difficulty falling asleep. From 15 weeks to now (almost 8 months) he has gotten progressively better. I'd say by 5months it was almost completely gone. Although, teething has caused some set backs.

Hang in there... it will get better.


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

sometime between 3-4 months


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

A friend of mine said that it helped her ds to make sure that she was putting him down to sleep WAY before he even started to show slight signs of being fussy. She said she finally realized that he couldn't be awake for more than an hour at a time without melting down in the evening. She also cut out all the obviously gassy foods (onion, garlic, brassicas, etc) and some less obvious ones. Both of those things helped her ds a ton--and like pp's have said, his fussiness peaked at 6 weeks and got better. Good luck!


----------



## SuzyLee (Jan 18, 2008)

Around 3 months. It felt like it would never end though! I was so sick of sitting on the couch nursing all night.

In retrospect, it was awesome. So relaxing to just sit on MDC for 3 hours a night guilt free!


----------



## blue_salsify (Nov 7, 2006)

rather later from my kiddos. although i don't think i'm always good about minding sleep cues. probably 4-6mo. mine were gassy too.


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

My baby stopped fussing at night when I did two things: Eliminated all dairy from my diet, which was giving him gas; and fed him more often. He wanted to cluster-feed in the evenings, about every twenty minutes or so.


----------



## Nicole_ac (Mar 25, 2008)

No dairy helped a lot. Otherwise, around 3 months for mine.


----------



## DasMaedchen (May 10, 2008)

somewhere between 3 and 4 months it decreased dramatically, and had stopped completely before she was 5 months old.


----------



## cloe (Jul 22, 2004)

When I gave up all dairy and coffee.


----------



## Gnatty (Jan 10, 2008)

We're at 7wks and dealing with this. I just wanted to offer that water has been extremely soothing to our fussy LO. Especially the shower- the combo of soothing white noise of the water, and the warm water on his toes has calmed him down really quickly several times.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

I second the water. We put a inch or two in the bottom of the "big" tub and then let her lay in it. Totally relaxed her.

But yeah, three months.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

DS didn't stop having his evening fussies until he settled into a nap routine, somewhere around 4 months or a bit later than that. I think he was chronically a little overtired until then. I've heard though that in most babies it peaks around 6 weeks, and declines slowly after that.

My girls only had mild fussies; they were pretty laid-back infants. But I think that the fussies they did have stopped around 3 or 4 months as well.

Mine still have dinnertime fussies if they don't nap well or if they have had a particularly busy day. And they're not even really babies anymore.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

once we realized that she was fussy because she was TIRED and we started putting her to bed earlier. Like the PP said, now that we start bedtime routine (nighttime dipe, pjs, swaddling etc) before she starts being fussy, she konks right out. The swaddling really helps, IMO


----------



## acp (Apr 15, 2007)

For us it was around 7 weeks, when I realized that a big reason she was getting so fussy in the evening is that she was really over-tired. I started paying a lot more attention to how long she'd been awake - if I was pretty vigilant and made sure she was never up for longer than 1 1/2-2 hours at a stretch, she was MUCH better in the evenings. For us, that generally meant starting to nurse her, tuck her into the wrap, walk around, etc - all things that helped her get to sleep. To be clear - it didn't end the evening fussiness completely, but it made it rarer and more bearable.
I also moved her bedtime up earlier, but that was a little later - more like 3 months, maybe?


----------



## Jak's Mom (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and suggestions everybody! He really does seem very tired in the evening which is when he is the most fussy. So, that leads me into another question - when did you start getting your baby into a "routine" (set naptime, bedtime, etc.). I seem to remember doing that around 3 or 4 months with ds#1, and at this point with ds#2 (6 weeks) he doesn't have any sort of a routine at all...he just falls asleep whenever he's tired. Maybe I should be encouraging/assisting at certain times???
Thanks everyone!


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

ds started having a regular bedtime at about 2.5 months--ie, falling into a much deeper sleep around 7pm or whatever and then staying asleep longer. Maybe because I knew what to look for, dd was "going to bed" at a regular time by about 5 weeks. At first I was just putting her down when I put ds to bed, around 8, but we realized that she needs to go down earlier. So we do diaper/pjs/swaddle, nurse and rock to sleep around 7, now. She sleeps until about 12 or 1, usually. She's 9wks, btw, and doesn't have a schedule the rest of the day--she just sleeps and wakes when she feels like it. We only do "bedtime" because she seems ready for it.


----------

